# Throttled?



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Is there any way to 'tell' or find out if you're being throttled? Shortly after I read about the announcement I noticed that my 3G seemed to have slowed.

For instance, while using the Browser, the request will be sent, the loading bar will process until about 80% and then stick for 10-15 seconds, after which it will FINALLY bring up the page.

To add, Tapatalk has also been super slow, especially while loading images. I thought that possibly the recent update/s may have something to do with that, but I haven't looked into it too much.

Just ran some speed tests which were all close to the 1.2mb mark. (Normal for me with the 5 bars in my room.) Also checked my data usage, nearing about 2gb for this month already. Any of you think this could put me into that 5% VZW mentioned? Or am I just being paranoid/impatient?

OT: Was drocap removed from the market?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Just took a look at VZWs website, they've added more info. According to the FAQ generally the top 5% is 2gb+. I'm at about 1.9gb atm, so I believe I may be throttled.. already.

L2Google first, thread later. Ha.


----------



## GunnerOnASpooky (Jul 8, 2011)

Ahahahahahaha..I average 10-12 gb per month...on a light month


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

GunnerOnASpooky said:


> Ahahahahahaha..I average 10-12 gb per month...on a light month


Well you sir, are throttled!


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

If you signed up before February and have not yet renewed, you should not be throttled. That's when they changed the customer agreement.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> If you signed up before February and have not yet renewed, you should not be throttled. That's when they changed the customer agreement.


 http://www.droid-life.com/2011/09/1...oesnt-affect-4g-lte-or-tiered-data-customers/


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

And again, until you renew, if you signed up before they changed the agreement (unless they snuck in an opt-out somewhere I haven't seen), you should not be included.

But I could be wrong.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> And again, until you renew, if you signed up before they changed the agreement (unless they snuck in an opt-out somewhere I haven't seen), you should not be included.
> 
> But I could be wrong.


Hmm. Yeah I looked for something of that sort but couldn't find anything. My speed tests are the same as they've always been, but browsing definitely feels slower..


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

Stock browser? Or other?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

jonwgee said:


> Stock browser? Or other?


Stock. It's all I've ever used, never felt the need to change it up.


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

Try opera Mobile or boat browser, seriously. Boat is superfast, and opera has the best fit to screen text zooming out there, if you do a lot of reading online


----------



## GunnerOnASpooky (Jul 8, 2011)

Actually, I'm not. My speed is the same as when I had my OG droid on the same plan. I think it's because I'm in a small market area.


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Just took a look at VZWs website, they've added more info. According to the FAQ generally the top 5% is 2gb+. I'm at about 1.9gb atm, so I believe I may be throttled.. already.
> 
> L2Google first, thread later. Ha.


Id most definitely say you are not in the top 5% at 1.9GB usage.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Jordan8 said:


> Id most definitely say you are not in the top 5% at 1.9GB usage.


That's what I first thought too until I read that info VZW posted. Guess I could always just call and ask, lawl.


----------



## kdkinc (Jun 7, 2011)

jonwgee said:


> Try opera Mobile or boat browser, seriously. Boat is superfast, and opera has the best fit to screen text zooming out there, if you do a lot of reading online


Thanks for the Boat Browser suggestion. Now using it on my Acer A100 pad works great.


----------



## bmcgov (Jun 14, 2011)

What do you think the top 5% starts at? I have 2 DX on my plan, using 4+gb a month each. Was thinking to upgrade everyone to a 4g phone if throttle is in affect.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

bmcgov said:


> What do you think the top 5% starts at? I have 2 DX on my plan, using 4+gb a month each. Was thinking to upgrade everyone to a 4g phone if throttle is in affect.


According to VZW if you are above 2GB you are most likely within that 5%. That just seems really low to me though.


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> That's what I first thought too until I read that info VZW posted. Guess I could always just call and ask, lawl.


Ah, suppose I should of read the page first. I'm not to sure either now, I assumed the top 5% would be at least like 10GB...

This seems like a terrible idea(for us anyways), if the people who are in the top 5% get throttled for the remaining billing cycle + the next, they aren't going to use much data in that time. So over time, the top 5% is going to get lower & lower. Suppose this is how VZW plans to get us off of unlimited data :/


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Jordan8 said:


> Ah, suppose I should of read the page first. I'm not to sure either now, I assumed the top 5% would be at least like 10GB...
> 
> This seems like a terrible idea(for us anyways), if the people who are in the top 5% get throttled for the remaining billing cycle + the next, they aren't going to use much data in that time. So over time, the top 5% is going to get lower & lower. Suppose this is how VZW plans to get us off of unlimited data :/


Valid, although..

I'm above 2GB now. And I can bet I will be close to the same spot next month (throttled or not). Which in the long term could mean I'll be throttled indefinitely.

That's what I'm worried about. Really wanted to wait for the Prime before going 4G.. but right now a non-throttled Bionic sounds nice.. lol.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

I go nowhere near the 2gb ususally, but since the announcement all I have had is a 1x connection. Doesn't matter what rom, what tweaks, or anything. The verizon store near me said that everyone has been having problems in our area since they announced it :/


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Jordan8 said:


> ...This seems like a terrible idea(for us anyways), if the people who are in the top 5% get throttled for the remaining billing cycle + the next, they aren't going to use much data in that time. So over time, the top 5% is going to get lower & lower. Suppose this is how VZW plans to get us off of unlimited data :/


This & the fact that nowhere do they state that it's top 5% of smartphone customers makes me think we're lumped in with dumbphones as well.


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

Depending on what ROM you guys are on you could check out my powerboost thread. In Droid X Developer Thread


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

I recall reading somewhere that the new throttling is server-side.. I don't think your mods fix that. Correct me if im wrong though..


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

"[TSON said:


> "]I recall reading somewhere that the new throttling is server-side.. I don't think your mods fix that. Correct me if im wrong though..


Speeds are definitely consistent and I'm in the top 5% at 2.3GB


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Hmm. Yeah I looked for something of that sort but couldn't find anything. My speed tests are the same as they've always been, but browsing definitely feels slower..


From the data optimization faq:

"Starting at the end of August 2011, if you are on an unlimited plan, are a high data user and had a contract prior to February 3, 2011, we'll notify you through bill messages and on your My Verizon account if you may be affected."

In other words, there's likely to be an opt-in you'll have to agree to, where a non-reply is considered your agreement.


----------

